# Vistas Aero-Glass-Effekt



## stain (10. September 2006)

Hi,

ich würde für meinen PC gerne diesen Aero Glass Effekt von Vista haben...
ich habe hier mal einen Link zu einem Screenshot:
http://blogs.netindonesia.net/images/blogs_netindonesia_net/agusrachman/821/o_Aero Glass.jpg
So soll das dann später mal aussehen.

Ich habe aber schonmal gelesen, dass Microsoft verbietet sowas zum Download anzubieten, weil Microsoft da ein Recht drauf hat.
Aber vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch ein Programm dass diesen Aero Glass Effekt machen kann.

Würd mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen!

Gruß, Stephan


----------



## wischmopp90 (10. September 2006)

HI,

ich aheb mal gehöhrt das es ein Vista Transformer Pack oder so gibt das kann evt. sowas.
Der Sceenshoot is aber von Vista.


----------



## Maik (11. September 2006)

> AERO (Akronym für "Authentic, Energetic, Reflective, Open"): Die neue vektorbasierte Benutzeroberfläche von Windows. Im sogenannten Aero-Glass-Modus bietet sie dem Benutzer frei skalierbare Anwendungsfenster mit Schattenwurf, halbtransparenten Rahmen sowie flüssige Animationen beim Minimieren, Maximieren, Schließen und Öffnen. Die Darstellung dieser Effekte erfolgt über die Komponente milcore, auf der auch die Windows Presentation Foundation basiert. Diese Oberfläche wird nicht in der Home-Basic- und Starter-Edition enthalten sein. Um in den vollen Genuss dieser Oberfläche zu kommen, muss ein sogenannter "WDDM" (Windows Display Driver Model) Treiber für die entsprechende Hardware installiert werden, der allerdings nicht für alle Grafikkarten (wie zum Beispiel für die Intel GMA Serie) verfügbar sein wird.



Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Windows_Vista#Neuerungen


----------



## stain (11. September 2006)

@wischmopp90: Ich weiß, aber ich habe schon etwas anderes zuvor Installiert. Ich bin mir nur jetzt nicht sicher ob es Probleme geben wird, wenn ich dieses Pack deinstalliere und das Transformer Pack installiere.

Ja also, das hilft mir alles noch nicht so viel weiter...
Hat den doch vielleicht noch jemand ein einfaches kostenloses Programm für mich?

Gruß,
Stephan


----------



## exxe (11. September 2006)

Es ist nicht ganz 100%ig das, was du suchst, aber mit glass2k kannst du deine Fenster transparent erscheinen lassen.
Allerdings wird damit nicht nur der Rahmen, sondern auch der Inhalt des Fenster transparent.
Ansonsten wüßt' ich jetzt kein Programm, das diesen Effekt, so wie du ihn haben möchtest, immitiert.


----------



## stain (11. September 2006)

@exxe: Ja, danke... aber dieses Programm kenne ich bereits...Ich würde jedoch noch lieber nur den Rahmen transparent haben. Geht das nicht doch noch irgendwie?

Gruß,
Stephan


----------

